# Narrowing Down Donor Egg Clinic In Europe- IVF Spain, Reprofit and Serum



## Clem1234 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello,

We are trying IVF for the first time and going straight to donor egg. My top priority, apart from the competence of the clinic, is being able to trust the clinic that they are choosing a good donor for us. Maybe this is not reasonable, but I fear that the person that chooses the donor may be less than honest with us about the characteristics of the donor.

It is for us quite important that the donor be educated or be getting a university education, for example. It would be nice if they also looked like me and/or my husband. Basically, we want to be matched with care by a highly competent and trustworthy person, given that the donor is anonymous. We don't want to be another number matched to the first donor that comes along.

I understand that Reprofit has a large donor database with many donors to choose from and I liked the doctor I had a consultation with. We will get to say yes or no to the donor prior to starting the cycle.

I also liked IVF-Spain Madrid. I liked that they do phenotype matching and I like that they might have some good students going to University there.

I have heard such good things about Serum and Penny finding good matches, but when I have spoken to the clinic, it was not with Penny and I do not know what role Penny would play. I found the person I spoke with a little impatient and a bit too forceful about adhering to a certain schedule, which made me trust the clinic less. In addition, my local doctor said that the type of testing and procedures Serum does standard prior to IVF are too invasive and risky for someone in my particular situation with no history of IVF failure. I know I can say no to certain procedures, but it doesn't make me feel good about the clinic.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey!
I can only speak from my own experience but I have a gorgeous DE son thanks to reprofit.
I would highly recommend them on cost, quality of treatment,communication and of course sucess rates.

In terms of matching to your physical characteristics then Serum ,Reprofit and spain are all different countries with different ethnicities.
Obviously if u go spain/Greece you are more likely to have a donor of olive skin/dark hair and eye appearance.
Even if the clinic insist your donor is of light colouring. Most likely the donors family will look typical of a Mediterranean person. And genes can often be recessive.
The czech Republic population tend to be lighter with blue eyes / fair or light brown hair.

I would prioritise this above anything as I imagine you would want your child's colouring to reflect that of your own and your husbands

Best of luck xx


----------



## Clem1234 (Aug 5, 2021)

That's a good point. We are fair skinned. My understanding is the Serum has connections to fair skinned Polish donors and Spanish clinics to foreign students with lighter skin.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Poles and Czechs are both fair skinned, I would say that Czechs are even more fair skinned than Poles.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm totally happy and grateful to Serum and now have a fair haired little boy. We opted for double donor and had polish & greek donors. I'm hoping my son's hair will darken as both me and my DH have dark hair. He is gorgeous and I'm so happy with him, best thing that's ever happened to me. Good luck x


----------

